# Billow v2 NANO replacement glass



## argief (28/1/16)

Can anyone help me with a Billow V2 nano replacement glass?


----------



## WernerK (28/1/16)

http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/clearomizers/products/billow-nano-v2-replacement-glass


argief said:


> Can anyone help me with a Billow V2 nano replacement glass?


----------



## KieranD (28/1/16)

Vape Cartel also has stock in


----------



## argief (28/1/16)

Thanx guys, got one from lung candy, I see vape king also had stock! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------

